# Is cat food really alright for your hedge?



## Humphry (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been reading and some forums say its alright to use and some say its unhealthy. I'm just honestly curious as to which is true? Can you feed you Hedgie cat food as its main meal? or just as treats? The place I got Humphry from told us to NOT feed him any Cat food, that it can make them sick, but Ive read on her and some other sites that its fine. Any thoughts? 
:?:


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Since we do not know much of the hedgehogs actual diet no one can know for sure what they exactly are. Many people like using a high quality cat kibble (blue buffalo, wellness, etc). What you want to look for in a food is around 30% protein and less than 15% fat (if your hedgehog is having troubles keeping on the pounds then a higher fat percentage may be needed). The ingredients you want to look for are some type of animal or meat meal (specific not poultry meal or animal meal, you want chicken, beef, turkey etc), this should be listed as the first ingredient as it should be the bulk of the food. Make sure your choice of kibble doesn't include corn or animal by-products either.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Honestly, you can go for either cat or dog food; it depends on the nutritional value. People like cat food more because the kibbles are smaller than dog food. You can even buy hedgehog food, but that is usually not recommended because they are full of fillers (there are a few brand exceptions, however). Members from this forum mainly feed cat food to our little hedgies, with the occasional mealies/acceptable human foods.


----------

